# Plastisol transfers and 50/50 dye migration



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

As I learn more about screenprinting with plastisol inks there is a bit of concern using 50/50 substrates. The problem I keep reading about is Dye-Migration with the polyester fabric.

The actual fabric dye molecules becoming free roamers under heat and migrating into the plastisol layer. An example would be a red 50/50 tee with white plastisol ink on top turning pink under heat. 

My question since I use stock plastisol as well as custom plastisol transfers, Can this happen within the heatpress process.

My logic tells me yes it can and if thats the case there will be no more 50/50 tees in our offerings.

I have noticed on printing the same stock transfer on cotton and 50/50 black tees, the released transfer paper with cotton is clean but the transfer paper with the 50/50 turns a mottled gray. If I am correct in this assumption the dye from the 50/50 is attaching itself to the remnants of the hotsplit transfer.

Now I could be totally wrong but it does make some sense.

From what I heave read with screen printing the dye migration can occur quickly or down the road as the free molecules find a nest. I understand red shirts are probably the worse culprits, especially with white inks on top.

I know heat starts the process and heatpress transfers fall in the migration temperature range.

Any insight or information would be appreciated as plastisol transfers from the suppliers state they can be used on 50/50 blended fabrics with no mention of dye migration.


----------

